# Installed more RAM, now computer is randomly restarting



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

I learned this morning that Staples was running a sale on PNY 1GB PC3200 DDR RAM, selling it at more than half off. Seeing as I wanted to upgrade my RAM but didn't have the money to pay the $100+ I've been seeing for 1GB of RAM (and also cause I'm a penniless student) I jumped at the offer and bought myself a 1GB stick. I installed it and the computer recognized it fine... but then, about 15 minutes after booting, the computer just restarted. Not Windows' fault, as I have automatic restart turned off. Not a power cut either, because I have battery backup.

I was kinda confused, and thought it might be the RAM (seeing as PNY RAM is considered to be mid-range, not good or bad from what I've read) so I ran memtest86 on it for several hours-- but there were no problems found. I also tried resetting the CMOS settings and running a system restore in Windows. I even installed a temperate monitoring program, but the temps are staying within acceptable ranges. However, it's still been restarting-- about 7 times now. Sometimes it'll happen within minutes of booting. Once it went for almost 3 hours. The average seems to be 30 minutes before it goes.

I have no clue what the hell's causing it, but I'm almost afraid to use my computer with it restarting randomly. Any ideas? (I'm really hoping it's not the RAM because I will never be able to afford any high-end "excellent quality" RAM due to my tiny amount of money I get. Just buying this stick has got me broke. )


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

It could be that the RAM you have could not be compatible with your motherboard.

I have looked at your "my system" and it hasnt got your motherboard details.

So if you gave us your motherboard details and your new RAM details,by using everest (*Download Here*) and post them back to us.

Thanks,

Jay.


----------



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, Everest gave me this information about the MB when I made it generate a report:

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 3500+
Motherboard Name MSI RS480M2 (MS-7093) (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200, AMD Hammer
System Memory 896 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (04/11/05)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer MSI
Product ALBACORE
Version 1.0

Also, this information might be useful:

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method None
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns, 50ns
Supported Memory Types SPM, DIMM
Supported Memory Voltages 2.9V
Maximum Memory Module Size 4096 MB
Memory Slots 4

The information supplied on the RAM's package simply says it is PC3200 DDR-400/333/266. That's all it tells me...

Note that I just removed the RAM to see if that might be the cause, so any info about it isn't on the Everest report. I may put it back in later if needed for you guys to help.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for that. I think it could well be the RAM. How does your computer run without it?


----------



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

Without the new RAM, it has not yet restarted. I've had it on for about an hour and a half, so that's not saying much.

I'm gonna go to bed soon and leave it on and see if it stays on all night. If it does, I'd be certain the RAM was causing it. If that's the case, I'm probably going to find a different manufacturer with one of those system scanner programs to make sure the RAM I get is completely compatible.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Were you running the new ram alongside your old ram? If so it could be that the they just don't work well together. What ram is your old ram?

Is this the PNY you bought?
http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/s...ductId=138996&cmArea=SC3:CG18:DP1986:CL142707

BTW, if you want to have a gig of RAM you'll more speed out of 2x512mb modules than a 1gb module. If you decide to return the PNY then look at some Corsair value ram from Newegg. 2x512mb kit is just under $60 shipped. It's a very good budget ram. I've used it in many builds myself. It doesn't overclock very well, but most value rams don't. That's why they're value ram.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145440


----------



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes, that's the RAM I bought.

The other RAM came with the computer and according to CPU-Z is Micron brand. I was obviously using the new RAM alongside them because I wished to expand, not replace.

The computer didn't restart itself overnight (without the PNY RAM installed) so I believe that the RAM is causing the problem. I guess it's incompatible.

Also, are you sure that I'll get more speed out of 2x512? I've read in several locations that it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Mr. Ksoft said:


> Yes, that's the RAM I bought.
> 
> The other RAM came with the computer and according to CPU-Z is Micron brand. I was obviously using the new RAM alongside them because I wished to expand, not replace.
> 
> ...


What slots do you the ram modules installed in?

You may be able to get them both working by manually setting the timings and or Vdimm in Bios.

Could you install both RAMs and run an EVEREST report and post the log here as an attachment. With this info I should be able to determine what Bios settings will work.

Click "Report", "Custom Selection", only choose "Computer" and "Motherboard" save it as a plain text file and add the file to your next post as an attachment.

To add an attachment click "Go Advanced" then click the paperclip and browse to the file.


----------



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, to answer your questions:
-I have 1GB of Micron RAM as came with the computer. It comes in 2x512.
-I have not tried the PNY by itself.
-The Micron RAM is in the first two slots, the PNY in the third.

I'm going to install the PNY ram again in a bit, but I would like to point out first that it doesn't look like my BIOS allows me to change RAM timings/vdimm. It is an Award BIOS from mid-2005. I looked through all the options (even the advanced options) and there's nothing there even remotely related to RAM except that it displays how much I have...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Under Advanced, Dram Config, if you change Timing mode to manual, does it give you the option to change you timings?


----------



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

There is no option under Advanced called Dram Config.

Here's what I've got:

Plug and Play OS
Reset Configuration Data
Primary Video Adapter
Onboard Video Memory Size
PS/2 Mouse
Local Bus IDE Adapter
Onboard SATA-1 Adapter
Onboard SATA-2 Adapter
USB Legacy Mode Support
Onboard TV-Out Format
Onboard Lan
Onboard Lan Boot ROM
Onboard 1394
Set Supervisor Password
Set User Password
>I/O Device Configuration
>Onboard Audio
>Hardware Monitor


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sorry, after viewing your last post I looked at your "My system" drop tab and realized that we are dealing with a HP system. Manufacturers like HP, Dell, etc really limit your Bios options. You're best bet is to get ram that is certified as compatible with that system. I've installed the Corsair VS ram in several HPs, Compaqs, and Dells without issue but you just never know. 

What is the model number of your HP?


----------



## Mr. Ksoft (Oct 13, 2005)

It's a Pavilion a1130n.

I've returned the PNY RAM and I'm looking around for RAM certified for my particular computer now, for a similar price. I seem to have a lot of choices...


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's 120 modules to choose from, you can refine it by choosing the capacity you want on the sidebar. I perfer Corsair myself, but Kingston and OCZ are pretty good also. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rator&CFG=CFG003Pavilion a1130n Series&DEPA=0

Let me know what you decide and how it works out for you.


----------

